# Forenbersicht > Mitfahrgelegenheiten >  >  Mitfahrgelegenheit Borken- Wijk

## sandiger-Fu

Hallo,

Suche bzw. Biete ne Mitfahrgelegenheit an den We. htte bei Spritkostenbeteiligung noch 1 Platz frei.
Fahre meistens nach Wijk.  Whre aber auch fr andre Spots offen.

whre auch nett wen sich ne paar leute aus 463... melden wrden. vielleicht reichtes ja mahl fr ne Surf -Stammtisch

Gru sandiger-Fu

----------


## korti

Tach,
komme aus Gescher und fahre meist zum Veluwemeer (Strand Horst), ist meiner Meinung nach am nhsten dran. War allerdings auch schon mal in Hindeloopen oder in Makkum. Sind das evtl. Alternativen? Fahre eigendlich mehr Flachwasser und max. kleine Welle, war noch nie an der Nordsee in Holland. 

Kannst ja mal berlegen

Gruss Stefan

----------


## SeVeN

Wir sind mittlerweile auch schon ein paar Leute aus Bocholt. Fahren meist zu veluwe.

----------


## doktorwhu

Tach SeVeN,

bin aus Wertherbruch also nicht weit von Bocholt fahre auch meistens zum Strand Horst.
War schon jemand vor kurzem da, wie ist denn der Wasserstand?
Gruss
Micha

----------


## SeVeN

Also wir waren vor kurzem da. meiner meinung nach ist alles wieder auf nem guten level. war mit ner 32 seegrafinne ohne probleme drauen. irgendwo gab es auch mal ne seite da konnte man den wasserstand ablesen

----------


## braom

Hallo,
komme aus Bocholt und fahre meistens auch nach Wijk oder Ijmuiden , je nach Windrichtung. Also
ich htte auch noch ein wenig Platz im Auto!

----------


## sandiger-Fu

Hey,
will auch mit!!!!!!

Wenn sich ne Trupp richtung Nl bewegt, bitte melden !!

----------


## SeVeN

Wusste gar nicht das doch noch so viele hier aus der Ecke kommen. Was findet man denn fr bedingungen vor in ijmuiden und wijk? eher wave oder nicht?

----------

